#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hi! Im new!

## Tsumugi

Hi, my name is Tsumugi! Im twenty-two.

Im hoping to get to know to know you all and have some fun while at it. I obviously like Danganronpa. I also like Elfen Lied, Neon Genesis Evangelion, Darling in the Franxx, as well as other anime. I also like art and Im getting into digital art. My favorite games are Creatures, Spore, Dawn of War, and Sims. Im kinda shy at first, but Im pretty open and I do my best to be friendly. 

Hope to get along!

----------


## Dnafein

Spoiler:  Dna's Welcome Center located inside 






So you found us. This collection of odd balls and nutcases some of us  home. Whither you're an old hand, or a fresh fish to roleplaying; You will likely find what you are looking for. Either way there's a few things that you should be made aware of.


First of all, you have likely realized that your name is a different color than everyone else's. The yellowish  simply means your new. Unfortunately it comes with some limitations, however it is fairly easy to graduate to full member. All you have to do is be active; Easiest way is to mess around Downtown, play some games, hangout or ask some questions and you'll be orange in no time.

Now that that's outta the way, gotta point you in the direction of a few important things. First of course are the rules. These are pretty basic, but designed to ensure everyone has a good time. The Staff are *SUPER* helpful and are always willing to answer any questions. In the case that you suspect your question has already been asked there are a number of guides and FAQs. Including this one which includes the commands for making your posts more awesome. (I.E. spoilers, images, and links.)


So you are obviously here to do some roleplaying. If you see one you want to join, best thing to do is to post in the OOC thread asking if they are still accepting players. Most of our gm's tend to say yes, though some games actually fill up. If you are looking to recruit players for an rp you can look for interest here. If no one joins don't give up hope. Things could be slow, or players could be wary. Try joining an active existing rp and building up some rapport, or looking for a co-gm to help work the bugs out of your recruitment drive. 

If groups aren't your thing you can try the 1x1 section. The staff typically prefers you to post 1x1 requests in the private sector. (See what i did there?) This section tends to always be buzzing, so if your looking to build relationships to help get a group rp started this might be the place to look for friends.

There are other types of rps available. We do have a battle section where you can pit your character against others. There is also a world building section that you can use to build your own world or alter a fan favorite for you to run arouthoug; Keep in mind though, you need a committed group to even start a Persistent World.

That about covers it. So I'm gonna go rp or hit up downtown. So uh… see you around….


Signed,

----------


## DannyPhantom

Welcome to the Ghost Zone... I mean, RPA. Sorry. Even ghost-fighting superheroes make mistakes.  :;):

----------


## Kris

Welcome to RPA  ::D:

----------


## Tsumugi

Thank you! ^^

- - - Updated - - -

 :XD:  well, thank you anyways!

----------


## Enigma

Welcome. It's a very friendly place here.

----------


## Tatsuke

Welcome!! I hope you enjoy it here ^^

----------


## Price

Welcome!

----------

